# de leve



## utrehou

"Ela era *de leve* como uma idiota, só que não o era." 

Is this a poetic use, as I assume?


----------



## Vanda

No, not poetic. A popular saying.

De leve
1    Suavemente, sem pressionar: Passou os dedos de leve em sua cabeça; ao de leve.
2    Superficialmente: Estudou de leve a questão; ao de leve.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

utrehou said:


> "Ela era *de leve* como uma idiota, só que não o era."
> 
> Is this a poetic use, as I assume?


Yes, it sounds very poetic in this context. 

A expressão _de leve_ em si não é poética, mas nesse exemplo não parece estar sendo usada de forma "normal". Quando a utilizamos no dia-a-dia, ela normalmente vem acompanhada de um "verbo de toque":

_O amor tocou *de leve* meu coração adormecido.
 Ela chutou *de leve* uma pedra, que rolou e adentrou uma das moitas.
__E eu estava pisando *de leve* e devagar pra não machucá-lo._

Já a estrutura _ser de leve como_ não parece ser algo natural no idioma e, por isso, soa um tanto quanto literário.


----------



## Vanda

O que não exclui o verbo ''ser'', assim como o ''estar'' no seu exemplo.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> O que não exclui o verbo ''ser'', assim como o ''estar'' no seu exemplo.


Não disse que _de leve_ não pode ser usada de forma alguma com o verbo _ser _- embora não acredite que isso seja muito freqüente. Só disse que (1) o "normal" é essa expressão ser usada com "verbos de toque" e (2) que a estrutura "ser+de leve+como" soa bastante literária. Não encontrei, inclusive, um único hit no google com essa estrutura.


----------



## William Stein

Hi Ariel,

What does it mean literally? She was as light-hearted?/unconcerned? as an imbecile, only she wasn't one.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

William Stein said:


> Hi Ariel,
> 
> What does it mean literally? She was as light-hearted?/unconcerned? as an imbecile, only she wasn't one.


The word _literário _means _literary_, not _literally_.


----------



## William Stein

I didn't even see you used the word "literário". I just want to know what it means literally.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

William Stein said:


> I didn't even see you used the word "literário". I just want to know what it means literally.


Perdão. Pensei que você tivesse feito confusão e no final quem fez confusão fui eu. 

Well, literally, _de leve_ means "lightly". 
------------------------
"Ela era *de leve* como uma idiota, só que não o era." Here, I think Clarice meant something like "She looked a bit like an idiot, but she wasn't stupid at all." But she said it in a very poetic/unnatural way.


----------



## William Stein

The thing is it doesn't mean anything in English to say "she was as light as an idiot" "Light" by itself just refers to physical weight. You have say light-hearted (care-free), light-headed (dizzy), light-weight (not very reliable or not very dependable). Which of those if any does "leve" mean here?


----------



## anaczz

William Stein said:


> Hi Ariel,
> 
> What does it mean literally? She was as light-hearted?/unconcerned? as an imbecile, only she wasn't one.


Concordo que não seja uma construção muito comum, mas entenderia como:
She had a slight resemblance with an imbecile, but she wasn't one.


----------



## William Stein

I see, "de leve" is like "slightly"


----------



## anaczz

William Stein said:


> I see, "de leve" is like "slightly"


 , in this case.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

William Stein said:


> The thing is it doesn't mean anything in English to say "she was as light as an idiot" "Light" by itself just refers to physical weight. You have say light-hearted (care-free), light-headed (dizzy), light-weight (not very reliable or not very dependable). Which of those if any does "leve" mean here?


But Clarice's sentence doesn't mean anything in Portuguese either. That sentence is not in Portuguese; it's in "Clarice's language." She seems to have just invented that "ser+de leve+como" structure, so it's hard to be sure about what she meant by that.


----------



## William Stein

Ariel Knightly said:


> But Clarice's sentence doesn't mean anything in Portuguese either. That sentence is not in Portuguese; it's in "Clarice's language." She seems to have just invented that "ser+de leve+como" structure, so it's hard to be sure about what she meant by that.



It's hard to translate things like that because it's a case of "damned if you do, damned if you don't". If you translate with an equally strange construction in English like "She was lightly like an idiot, but she wasn't one", everybody says, "You're crazy, nobody would say that in English!". On the other hand if you say "She was slightly like an idiot, but she wasn't one", people say: "No, you're making a great work of art boring and prosaic!"


----------



## Ariel Knightly

William Stein said:


> It's hard to translate things like that because it's a case of "damned if you do, damned if you don't". If you translate with an equally strange construction in English like "She was lightly like an idiot, but she wasn't one", everybody says, "You're crazy, nobody would say that in English!". On the other hand if you say "She was slightly like an idiot, but she wasn't one", people say: "No, you're making a great work of art boring and prosaic!"


That's why I'm not a translator...


----------



## Vós

Literatura, se quiser, mata a gramática e não está nem ai, ela se interessa pela plástica.

Daí a fala bonita!

É literário sim.


----------



## Carfer

Ariel Knightly said:


> But Clarice's sentence doesn't mean anything in Portuguese either. That sentence is not in Portuguese;



Eu não seria tão drástico. Não é uma construção comum, mas é perfeitamente entendível. Além disso, _'de leve' _é outra maneira de dizer '_levemente_' (o '_slightly_' que a anaczz sugeriu) e, pelo menos em Portugal, não é tão incomum como isso. O que não é comum, inclusivamente cá, é usar _'de leve', _em vez de '_levemente',_ associado ao verbo '_ser_' e acrescentar-lhe '_como_'. Para mim, de acordo com o nosso uso, a frase escrever-se-ia correntemente _'Ela era levemente idiota'. _Também não acharia muito estranho, se bem que fosse muito menos comum, se tivesse escrito _'Ela era, (ao) de leve, idiota'._


----------



## Vanda

Com tanto de leve vocês me fizeram lembrar do Ibrahim Sued,_ de leve!_


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Carfer said:


> Eu não seria tão drástico. Não é uma construção comum, mas é perfeitamente entendível. Além disso, _'de leve' _é outra maneira de dizer '_levemente_' (o '_slightly_' que a anaczz sugeriu) e, pelo menos em Portugal, não é tão incomum como isso. O que não é comum, inclusivamente cá, é usar _'de leve', _em vez de '_levemente',_ associado ao verbo '_ser_' e acrescentar-lhe '_como_'. Para mim, de acordo com o nosso uso, a frase escrever-se-ia correntemente _'Ela era levemente idiota'. _Também não acharia muito estranho, se bem que fosse muito menos comum, se tivesse escrito _'Ela era, (ao) de leve, idiota'._


Não sei, mas acho que _Ela era levemente idiota_ não faria sentido com a continuação _só que não o era_. Além disso, o fato é que a estrutura usada foi "ser+de leve+como", que como sabemos agora, é estranha tanto em Portugal como do nosso lado do Atlântico.
----------------
Que tradução você sugere?


----------



## Vanda

Continuo com ''slightly''. Não vejo como ser diferente.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Continuo com ''slightly''. Não vejo como ser diferente.


Como seria a frase completa? _

She was slightly stupid, but she was not one. _[Aqui acho que não há nexo]
_She had a slight resemblance with an imbecile, but she was not one_. [Será tão "estranho"/literário quanto o original?]


----------



## Carfer

Ariel Knightly said:


> Como seria a frase completa? _
> 
> She was slightly stupid, but she was not one. _[Aqui acho que não há nexo]
> _She had a slight resemblance with an imbecile, but she was not one_. [Será tão "estranho"/literário quanto o original?]



Você tem razão, li o fio apressadamente e não me dei conta do _'não o era' _e da consequente contradição_. _Iria pela sua segunda frase. O sentido de '_é_' só pode ser efectivamente o de '_parece_', o que, aliás, explicaria o uso de '_como_': _'ela é como uma idiota', _'ela aparenta ser uma idiota, mas não é'. Entretanto, pus-me a pensar se o '_de leve_', em vez de se referir à senhora, não se referirá antes ao observador: _'Ela aparenta ser, à primeira vista, uma idiota', _ou seja, numa observação ligeira, pouco atenta_._


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Carfer said:


> Você tem razão, li o fio apressadamente e não me dei conta do _'não o era' _e da consequente contradição_. _Iria pela sua segunda frase. O sentido de '_é_' só pode ser efectivamente o de '_parece_', o que, aliás, explicaria o uso de '_como_': _'ela é como uma idiota', _'ela aparenta ser uma idiota, mas não é'. Entretanto, pus-me a pensar se o '_de leve_', em vez de se referir à senhora, não se referirá antes ao observador: _'Ela aparenta ser, à primeira vista, uma idiota', _ou seja, numa observação ligeira, pouco atenta_._


Agora você entende por que eu disse "it's hard to be sure about what she meant by that"?
-----------------
E você não acha que a segunda tradução deixaria um pouco a desejar quanto ao tom "estranho"/literário do original?


----------



## Carfer

William Stein said:


> The thing is it doesn't mean anything in English to say "she was as light as an idiot" "Light" by itself just refers to physical weight. You have say light-hearted (care-free), light-headed (dizzy), light-weight (not very reliable or not very dependable). Which of those if any does "leve" mean here?


 


Ariel Knightly said:


> Agora você entende por que eu disse "it's hard to be sure about what she meant by that"?
> -----------------
> E você não acha que a segunda tradução deixaria um pouco a desejar quanto ao tom "estranho"/literário do original?



Também não reparei que você disse isso.
Nas traduções perde-se sempre alguma coisa. Que fazer, se não houver outra forma de transmitir a ideia?


----------



## William Stein

Maybe,
She had a slightly idiotic air but was no idiot.
or
There was something slightly idiotic about her but she was no idiot.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

William Stein said:


> Maybe,
> She had a slightly idiotic air but was no idiot.
> or
> There was something slightly idiotic about her but she was no idiot.


William, por que será que eu sempre gosto das suas traduções?


----------



## uchi.m

William Stein said:


> Maybe,
> She had a slightly idiotic air but was no idiot.
> or
> There was something slightly idiotic about her but she was no idiot.


_Air _can be used in English just like in French?


----------



## William Stein

Yes, and with a cockney accent it can even be used for "hair"


----------



## utrehou

Thanks everyone for these ideas. The problem with using "slightly" is that it would sound like it belonged to "like" rather than to "she" (ou seja, "she was slightly like an idiot" sounds like "ela se parecia um pouco com uma idiota") and would lose the original meaning. 

I am thinking of inserting a comma: something like "She was lightly/flimsily, like an idiot." How does that sound?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

utrehou said:


> Thanks everyone for these ideas. The problem with using "slightly" is that it would sound like it belonged to "like" rather than to "she" (ou seja, "she was slightly like an idiot" sounds like "ela se parecia um pouco com uma idiota") and would lose the original meaning.
> 
> I am thinking of inserting a comma: something like "She was lightly/flimsily, like an idiot." How does that sound?


Acho que você não entendeu bem a frase original. Para mim, a parte _mas não o era_ é muito importante, pois serve para enfatizar o fato de que ela não era idiota - embora pudesse ter a aparência de uma. Talvez o leitor fique até com a impressão de que, no fundo, ela era bastante esperta. 

Meu voto ainda vai para as traduções de William, que parecem capturar bem o sentido do original, além de soarem um pouco literárias - pelo menos para os meus ouvidos não-nativos.

"She had a slightly idiotic air but was no idiot.
or
There was something slightly idiotic about her but she was no idiot."


----------



## utrehou

Então você acha que "de leve" modifica mesmo "como uma idiota" -- e não, como eu entendi, "ela era"?

"[[Ela era de leve]] [[como uma idiota]]" ou "[[Ela era]] [[de leve como uma idiota]]?

Talvez seja essa minha dúvida.

(Em Clarice tem muitas dessas construções.)


----------



## anaczz

utrehou said:


> Então você acha que "de leve" modifica mesmo "como uma idiota" -- e não, como eu entendi, "ela era"?
> 
> "[[Ela era de leve]] [[como uma idiota]]" ou "[[Ela era]] [[de leve como uma idiota]]?
> 
> Talvez seja essa minha dúvida.
> 
> (Em Clarice tem muitas dessas construções.)


Exatamente, "de leve como"

"Ela era de leve."  também não faz qualquer sentido em português.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

utrehou said:


> Então você acha que "de leve" modifica mesmo "como uma idiota" -- e não, como eu entendi, "ela era"?
> 
> "[[Ela era de leve]] [[como uma idiota]]" ou "[[Ela era]] [[de leve como uma idiota]]?
> 
> Talvez seja essa minha dúvida.
> 
> (Em Clarice tem muitas dessas construções.)


"[[Ela era de leve]] [[como uma idiota]]" 
Acho que essa leitura acime só seria possível se houvesse uma vírgula antes de _como_. Além disso, _de leve_ nesse contexto iria fazer ainda menos sentido do que parece fazer nas outras leituras.

A interpretação que mais faz sentido para mim é a de Carfer:


			
				Carfer said:
			
		

> Entretanto, pus-me a pensar se o '_de leve_', em vez de se referir à senhora, não se referirá antes ao observador: _'Ela aparenta ser, à primeira vista, uma idiota', _ou seja, numa observação ligeira, pouco atenta_._


Continuo gostando da tradução de William.


----------



## Vós

Pessoa!

O que esta frase quer dizer é apenas que, A menina era levemente parecida com uma idiota, mas apesar de apriori, ter um jeitinho inclinado à (um leve esteriótipo) de uma idiota, conhecendo-a melhor, tu percebias, que ela era uma jovem inteligente, astuta, rápida no gatilho, engenhosa, com as ligações cerebrais bem postadas... 

Parecia ser lerda, mas apenas isto.

Talzez entendêssemos melhor, Clarice, se soubêssemos a sua língua de berço!

Ucraniano, né?

Importante:
"Ela era *de leve* como uma idiota, só que não o era." 

Alguém poderia explicar, porque, o pronome oblíquo "o" supostamente não está concordando com "ela", o pronome?


----------



## anaczz

Vós said:


> Pessoa!
> Importante:
> "Ela era *de leve* como uma idiota, só que não o era."
> 
> Alguém poderia explicar, porque, o pronome oblíquo "o" supostamente não está concordando com "ela", o pronome?


O pronome "o" não se refere a "ela", refere-se ao fato de ser idiota.


----------



## mglenadel

"Ela era levemente idiota" > "She was slightly stupid"

"Ela era leve, como uma idiota" > "She was flighty, like an idiot"

"Ela era de leve como uma idiota"

A última construção é claramente dúbia e não é usual. Deve ter sido usada exatamente por isso. Sua tradução, portanto, deveria tentar ao máximo ser igualmente dúbia (Easier said than done, I know).

How 'bout: "She lived simply like an idiot though she wasn't.", in which 'simply' could mean 'just like an idiot' or 'in a _simple_ manner', with that 'simple' being synonym of 'dumb'?


----------



## Vós

mglenadel said:


> "Ela era levemente idiota" > "She was slightly stupid"
> 
> "Ela era leve, como uma idiota" > "She was flighty, like an idiot"
> 
> "Ela era de leve como uma idiota"
> 
> A última construção é claramente dúbia e não é usual. Deve ter sido usada exatamente por isso. Sua tradução, portanto, deveria tentar ao máximo ser igualmente dúbia (Easier said than done, I know).
> 
> How 'bout: "She lived simply like an idiot though she wasn't.", in which 'simply' could mean 'just like an idiot' or 'in a _simple_ manner', with that 'simple' being synonym of 'dumb'?



Ela era levemente, como uma idiota ou Ela era de leve, como uma idiota, não?

De leve e levemente não são sinônimos?

Ela pegou de leve, porém rápida, o que havia dentro de minha cueca, que manejo, graças a Deus, haja vista que, era uma piranha!
Pensei que neste dia meu tecido carvenoso não estaria mais comigo.
Ahhhhhhhh! (choro de emoção)

Ela levemente, mas ao mesmo tempo rapidamente, pegou o que havia dentro de minha cueca, que manejo, graças a Deus, haja vista que, era uma piranha!
Pensei que neste dia meu tecido carvenoso não estaria mais comigo.
Ahhhhhhhh! (Choro de emoção)

Estou "nóiado"?



Anaczz, poderias ser a lanterna da minha mente, explicando melhor isto? Não consegui perceber muito bem.

O pronome "o" não se refere a "ela", refere-se ao fato de ser idiota.


----------



## Vós

Exemplo 2:

De leve, ela beijou-me na bochecha, ò Ana, nunca me esquecerei de ti, a minha professora de geografia da quinta série (sexto ano).

Ela beijou-me levemente na bochecha, ò Ana, nunca me esquecerei de ti, a minha professora de geografia da quita série (sexto ano).


----------

